# Finding the fish



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Underwater Drone


The Navatics Mito is a remotely operated underwater vehicle that can shoot 12-megapixel still images and capture 4K video at 30 fps. Four thrusters allow it to




www.soundingsonline.com


----------

